# Совкодрочер



## ekaterina1

Как перевести?
Контекст: "Так вы, милый человек, просто обыкновенный совкодрочер"

Совкодрочер (интернет-сленг) - человек, ностальгирующий по СССР и сохранивший о нем идеальные представления.

Что лучше: транслитерация с пояснением или можно передать метафорически на английском?

P.S. вообще термин будет использоваться в статье о протестах в России и Украине


----------



## igusarov

В англоязычной литературе для обозначения людей, демонстрирующих приверженность идеалам социализма в СССР, иногда употребляется термин "Homo Sovieticus". Правда,такой перевод не передаёт ностальгии по прошлому.
Можно было бы попробовать что-то в духе "Soviet-sick" (по аналогии с homesick), но я не уверен, нормально ли такая конструкция будет звучать для носителей языка.


----------



## Q-cumber

Soviet-inclined?


----------



## Kirill V.

Может быть что-нибудь со словом fetish / fetisher, но я бы обсудил идею и варианты с коллегами с English Only


----------



## Awwal12

ekaterina1 said:


> Что лучше: транслитерация с пояснением или можно передать метафорически на английском?


Лучше, конечно, передать смысл и коннотацию, по возможности каким-то емким образом. Возиться с транслитерациями и сносками имеет смысл только если речь о каких-то специфических культурных реалиях, это не в тему.


----------



## Q-cumber

Транслитерацию тут использовать категорически нельзя. Во-первых, слово само по себе достаточно вульгарное, звучит неприлично, да и негармоничное оно: не ласкает слух. А во-вторых, слово искусственно созданное - окказионализм- не имеющее не малейшего распространения, и понятное разве что автору и небольшой группе "падонков". Какой смысл его транслитерировать?


----------



## Awwal12

Я не вполне понял, какое отношение вульгарное звучание слова в русском имеет к транслиту в английском (sic) тексте?.. То, что оно не входит в общий узус, также само по себе не имеет особого значения, т.к. оно образовано по продуктивной модели и потому практически общепонятно. Суть просто в том, что транслитерация и сноски - это в общем случае роспись переводчика в неспособности дать адекватный перевод на целевом языке без культурных и прочих экскурсов.


----------



## ekaterina1

Всем спасибо, я выбрала Soviet-fag


----------



## Kirill V.

Fag - это гей, вроде. Может с носителями еще посоветоваться?


----------



## ekaterina1

По аналогии с oldfag - это не геи, а ветераны


----------



## Awwal12

ekaterina1 said:


> Всем спасибо, я выбрала Soviet-fag


Да, ИМХО, неплохо.  Несколько более сленговое, правда.


----------



## rusita preciosa

ekaterina1 said:


> я выбрала Soviet-fag



Er... I *strongly* suggest you open a thread in English Only (just don't forget to provide context and background; also note that no Russian is allowed there, so you'd have to figure that out).


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I don't think we can get the word "Soviet" in in English in a way which would sound idiomatic. "Soviet-fag" doesn't work for me at all. I'd say: "you're (just) a sucker for the bad old days".  In context (which we don't have - does the speaker approve of the Soviet times? I assume not, because of обыкновенный), I think the inference (bad old days = USSR) would be clear.
Another option: "you're just an(other) unreformed Commie!"

Maybe also: "you're just another stuck-in-the-past tovarishch!", "You're still living in the past, comrade!", "You're just a(nother) cheerleader for the Soviets/USSR, comrade!"

Again, context: who's your readership? Can they be expected to understand "tovarishch"?


----------



## Sobakus

ekaterina1 said:


> Всем спасибо, я выбрала Soviet-fag





ekaterina1 said:


> Совкодрочер *(интернет-сленг)* - человек, ностальгирующий по СССР и сохранивший о нем идеальные представления.


Actually, it's a near-perfect equivalent of the Russian word in the English-language Internet-slang. In certain places this suffix (_-фаг_) is even used in Russian, and _-дрочер_ looks to have been a calque from it, albeit with a somewhat narrower meaning (no *_стародрочер_ possible). It arose from the meaning "A-fag" = "having a sexual fetish of A, obsessed with A", and the Russian suffix calques it as "masturbating to A".

I presume you understand what the user base of both words looks like, because that's the kind of audience an article using them is targeted at.


----------



## Awwal12

Sobakus, I think the usus is only one matter to consider. Совкодрочер, depite being somewhat slangish, will be correctly understood by most people. Soviet-fag, on the other hand, apparently doesn't ring any bell for many native English speakers, at least judging on this thread.


----------



## Sobakus

Awwal12 said:


> Sobakus, I think the usus is only one matter to consider. Совкодрочер, depite being somewhat slangish, will be correctly understood by most people. Soviet-fag, on the other hand, apparently doesn't ring any bell for many native English speakers, at least judging on this thread.


Calling this word "somewhat slangish" to me is the same as calling the word _faggot_ "somewhat offensive". I think both the Russian and the English terms are equally substandard, and most importantly, belong to the same type of sub-culture. I don't remember seeing or hearing the _-дрочер_ suffix used anywhere outside the Internet, and that in the last 5 years or so, with the penetration of the imageboard culture into the broader web culture such as blogs and video games; thus, I don't expect a person unfamiliar with it to understand the word. In English, this culture is much more widespread from my experience and is intermingled with the general urban culture and slang, and I attribute the reaction of the English speakers in this thread to having a different cultural background.

It will be perfectly at home at Twitter or Reddit, I assure you.

By the way, Russian has an obscene and much more negative synonym to this suffix in _-ёб_, and a neutral one in _-лю́б_, while English slang has a condescendingly-approving synonym in _-boo_ (especially used with countries and originating in _weeaboo)._ As for the origins of _-fag_, I'm fairly certain it comes from humorously reanalysing the biological terminology suffixes _-phage_, -_phagy_ etc. "A-eating, feeding on A".


----------



## Rosett

Russian "-дрочер" has already peaked and is no longer cool.
However, English "fapper," that appeared at  about the same time and seems to be still around, could be a close direct match, I think.

fap - definition of fap in English from the Oxford ...
www.oxforddictionaries.com › definition
- (Of a man) masturbate. VERB (faps, fapping, fapped) vulgar slang
Derivatives: fapper NOUN
Origin: 1990s: imitative.
Definition of fap in: US English dictionary

fapper - Wiktionary
Wiktionary, the free dictionary › wiki › fapper
Mobile-friendly - fapper (plural fappers). (slang) masturbator [quotations ▽]

Talk:fapper - Wiktionary
Wiktionary, the free dictionary › wiki › Talk...
RFV discussion: October 2014
This entry has survived Wiktionary's verification process (permalink).
fapper
Allegedly English for "masturbator". ...
If you know the verb "to fap", then "fapper" is obvious and should be taken in consideration when reading cites...

Apparently, one can say: "Sweet|day dreams of Soviet fappers," meaning "мечтания совкодрочеров," or simply "совкодроч," then also "red dawn fappers," etc. Please find the examples below:

Artwork of Armies via I love WWII Vehicles - ...
Mobile-friendly - Haoma Warg. Sweet dreams of soviet fappers. 1 like.

NationStates • View topic - NS Military Realism ...
Jan 2, 2015 - Not to sound like a soviet fapper, but when you look at the context that the T-34 served in the short ...

What Scares China's Military: The 1991 Gulf War - AR15.Com Archive
AR15.Com - Your Firearm Resource. (AR-15, AR-10, M4 Carbine, M16, H&K, SIG, FNH, FAL, AK-47, 50 Cal, M1/M1A, Handgun, Pistol, Training, Hunting, and More!) › archive › topic
Nov 26, 2014 - Put a scare into the USSR also and I believe it helped to speed up its fall. .... armed soil of a hostile nation..., red dawn fappers can start now) BUT we would be retarded to let them.

[Movie] 19 year old soviet gunner destroyed 8 Tiger tanks. - Page ...
Jun 8, 2012 - The Soviets had been carrying out mass purges against their own even before the war started. .... I felt like this entire thread was populated by Soviet apologists and fanboy fappers.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Russian "-дрочер" has already peaked and is no longer cool.
> English "fapper" is still around and could be a close direct match, I think.
> One can say: "Sweet|day dreams of Soviet fappers," meaning "мечты совкодрочеров" or simply "совкодроч."


Could you please quote examples of such usage of the word _fapper?_


----------

